# Rigid E Z change faucet tool. Any good?



## alson (Apr 18, 2014)

Just picked this up ( not unwrapped yet) and I am wondering if anybody uses this tool and if it does what it is supposed to do. It is the Rigid EZ Change Faucet Tool Part #56988


It looks like the square end with all of the adapters on it is too big and clumsy to get into those small spaces when trying to take off or put on a single hole faucet on an under mount sink.



Rigid's video shows how versatile this tool is but it never shows the above use. Of course those photos are under ideal conditions and do not show reality or the single hole application. The other videos on the web show the old version of the tool with each end being round, no square end



I usually manage to get the nuts off with a socket/ratchet/extension combination and a lot of moaning and groaning. I have been looking for a better way.


Anyone out there with a track record using this tool?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Those can come in handy. Have one on my truck, wish I had it Friday working for my Master. Had a lav faucet in the smallest cabinet possible, so bad a spanner wrench was too big. I use it a few times a year. When I do, I’m glad I have it.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't have that square version but I am currently using the original round version. I broke one (it was misuse on my part) and I bought a new one the same day to replace it. I use it all the time for tightening supply nuts, holding back on basket strainer/ tub strainer and tightening the plastic nuts that hold a lav faucet in place. I have also used it a time or two to get leverage on an angle stop handle.

I love the tool and fully recommend it.
Now the newer square version I have seen because our apprentice has that one. I believe the square design is because they incorporated some extra nut sizes or other thing it can do. I get why they made it shorter but I don't care for that one bit. See the longer round one I can stick in a basket strainer or tub strainer and hold on to it with 1 hand and tighten with the other hand. I would likely try buying the square version if my current one fails but I would try and look for the longer round one first.

That and the rigid 1stop wrench are two great tools.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I made a thread about it last year and didn't get any replies... :sad2:

Great for basket strainers
Total junk for plastic nuts

Round one was okay but I cut off the teeth while cutting off a basket strainer so I bought the square, I really don't like it. So now I have 2 of them almost useless one that's broken and one that isn't so great.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Tango said:


> I made a thread about it last year and didn't get any replies... :sad2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't tried the square one just seen it. The round one though is just fine with the plastic nuts. You just got to make sure you use the right side of the tool for that but. It make a difference if it is a 2-3-4 wing but. Sure it takes a little fiddling with before it clicks in place and grips the nut but not that much.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## alson (Apr 18, 2014)

I have had the old, metal, tubular shaped one for plastic nuts, which works OK for that only. I never saw any reason to buy the "new" improved one since I don't have problems with shut off handles or compression nuts, or for that matter basin supply or lock nuts. A basin wrench, or a tiny pair of Channel Locks, does just fine.


But... the single hole faucets with the threaded shanks and a hard-to-get-at nut can be challenging, both to remove and to install. I was hoping that this new product would do it, but I am always skeptical of "new" wonder tools. For $21.00, I guess I can try it out.


I still haven't opened the package


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

alson said:


> I have had the old, metal, tubular shaped one for plastic nuts, which works OK for that only. I never saw any reason to buy the "new" improved one since I don't have problems with shut off handles or compression nuts, or for that matter basin supply or lock nuts. A basin wrench, or a tiny pair of Channel Locks, does just fine.
> 
> 
> *But... the single hole faucets with the threaded shanks and a hard-to-get-at nut can be challenging, both to remove and to install. I was hoping that this new product would do it, *but I am always skeptical of "new" wonder tools. For $21.00, I guess I can try it out.
> ...


It won't do that. I have invented deep sockets for that purpose, it's marvelous, no more cursing and all is quiet on the eastern front. Check the home made tool thread.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

@goeswiththeflow 

I might finally buy one, 10$ ain't too bad.




https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08MB4V6WR/ref


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> @goeswiththeflow
> 
> I might finally buy one, 10$ ain't too bad.
> 
> ...


I own both versions and I make an extra trip to the truck when I need it for kitchen /lav sinks, flex, nuts and tub drains. I love it.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

I have the plastic one pictured here and I also have the old metal tube without the extra bells and whistles. I use the old one 99% of the time.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Love it, though I am on my third because I man handled the first 2 too much. The one pictured is the older ridgid version which has not been made for 3 years or so. You can get off brand copies of it and I think they would be as good. The current ridgid version is shorter and square not round. They think they made an upgrade because it has a few more things it can do. I hate the square version and would reccimend getting an off brand version that is the old round type instead.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------

